
Top compounds for further research following CORD-19 Network Analysis - bugsense
https://www.causaly.com/blog/covid19-250-treatments-network-analysis-cord19-5e9cafa69e8753001b5ac78d
======
jsclavos
Great analysis

------
bauka
That is some high quality work.

------
tzatzikaki
This is PHENOMENAL work.

~~~
rpiguy
It is, but it is missing an important dimension. It counts the number of
vectors the compound may be useful against, but not the efficacy of the
compound on each vector. So there might be 66 targets for a given compound,
but they may be weak effects across the spectrum.

But yes, very useful.

